# Hertz 6 1/2 comps



## malice (Aug 29, 2008)

I saw these on ebay hertz hv 165xl 6 1/2 inch seperates. | eBay
Im pretty old school (a.k.a. old) and I'm just not familiar with Hertz but I know they are supposed to be good. Then I read that there were fakes of these going around. Anyone know if these are legit?


----------



## GouRiki (Apr 9, 2010)

A good way to find out would be ask the seller for the serial number on the speakers then call Elettromedia up and ask them if the number is legit.


----------



## sadidas_RF (May 31, 2012)

hi guys, i'm new here, i usually read your posts as a resource for my car audio passion...
talking about these hertz, they're not fakes, but they're also not HV165XL (last series, or 4th), but they are only a pair of HV 165 (series before the last, or 3rd). I'm italian and a lot of people use hertz branded spk in cars to have a good compromise between SQ and pressure. They infact have 92-93 dB of sensivity. 92 is for the pair there on ebay, 93 is for HV165L model, that has the difference in the structure (i have them) with the cone done with a mixture of cotton unpressed fiber, a longer excursion, can handle more power and goes lower in frequencies (....the cone is similar to ESB 8000 woofers...).
i hope it can be useful...regards to all! bye!


----------

